# Help me choose a new pet



## kojib (Sep 17, 2004)

Alright guys,

Basically, I've got an empty 45 gallon tank that needs to be filled. With a reptile. A lizard reptile. Although price isn't too big a concern, cheaper would be nice. I'd really love an alligator, but realize that it would get too big. So, whoever makes the best sales pitch will determine what I get. Have fun and thanks in advance.

kojib


----------



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

im sure you can make a mean looking set up, with some tree frogs and anoles.

or red headed agamas with a nice desert look.

or just some geckos.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

depends on what sort of thing u like do u want somethingu can handle or somethng that is a show piece

for me if i was going with something for that my choices would be bearded dragon or dart frog vivarium


----------



## kojib (Sep 17, 2004)

Yah, sorry, I guess I should have been a little more specific. I'd prefer something/s that I could handle over just a show piece. I would also prefer a gravel bottom. Preferably something not too long/slender. Thanks for the input, for any other questions/clarifications, just post and I'll reply.

kojib


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Well if you dont mind upgrading the cage later I say get a Savannah Monitor, if you get a young one you could grow it for quite a while in your tank. I have never been more staisfied with a pet. They are carnivores and when young insectavores as well. Not to mention tenatious eaters. Anything I put in there he destroyes! Simple maintenance, just hold it often so it becomes comfortable with you. There is also tegu's, although they can eat fruit and stuff I like the pure carnivorous nature of the monitors.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

kojib said:


> Alright guys,
> 
> Basically, I've got an empty 45 gallon tank that needs to be filled. With a reptile. A lizard reptile. Although price isn't too big a concern, cheaper would be nice. I'd really love an alligator, but realize that it would get too big. So, whoever makes the best sales pitch will determine what I get. Have fun and thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


Get a frilled dragon. http://home.iprimus.com.au/readman/liz.htm
Or get a Mali uromastyx. http://www.diamondreptile.com/mali_uro.html


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Do your own research :rasp:

But seriously, have a look round yourself. This way you will find what YOU want and what YOU will be able to care for, rather than one that someone has just talked you into getting.


----------



## IHeartFishies (Mar 11, 2004)

johndeere said:


> Get a frilled dragon. http://home.iprimus.com.au/readman/liz.htm
> Or get a Mali uromastyx. http://www.diamondreptile.com/mali_uro.html
> [snapback]851697[/snapback]​


A Mali uromastyx is where it's at.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Not to long and slender

hmmmmmmmmm








Pac Man Frog









Although it would be a waste of a tank


----------



## adamnhollie (Jan 8, 2005)

maybe a bearded draon, there soo cool an friendly or a nice ball python cant go wrong with either of them then theres the leopard gecko ,


----------



## adamnhollie (Jan 8, 2005)

maybe a bearded draon, there soo cool an friendly or a nice ball python cant go wrong with either of them then theres the leopard gecko ,
View attachment 45400

View attachment 45399

View attachment 45398

View attachment 45401


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

just get a black piranha


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

Brendan said:


> just get a black piranha
> [snapback]855909[/snapback]​


Chamaeleon














Like $50 a piece nice looking things....Very cool....Fun to handle....Changes color, has a huge tongue, and is cool.....what else can you ask for?


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

6Fish_Pimp6 said:


> Chamaeleon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they need screen cages tho for aeration


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

WorldBelow07 said:


> they need screen cages tho for aeration
> [snapback]856394[/snapback]​


Drill some holes in the tank and there's your aeration


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

beardieeeeeee


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

6Fish_Pimp6 said:


> Drill some holes in the tank and there's your aeration
> 
> 
> 
> ...










chams need REALLY good ventilation, and they're not recommended for beginners


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

j_burf said:


> chams need REALLY good ventilation, and they're not recommended for beginners
> [snapback]857100[/snapback]​


I was kidding....


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

What are the dimensions of this 45g?

Bearded Dragons are probably the best "pet" reptile out there, but they require something that's at least 18" wide to establish a proper heat gradient and leave enough room for all the cage amenities like dishes and perches. Also, if the tank is a standard 45g and is uber tall, then it would be kinda hard to establish a desert heat environment. My habitats are only 18" tall and I have to keep the heat lamps inside the enclosures to get the temp right. Mali uromastyx need even more heat. There is also the concern that they need to get within 12" of a UVB light source.

Ball Pythons also require a habitat that's wider than 12", though a young juvie could be kept there for a while. But it would have to be upgraded rather soon. My young female is less than a year old and is already pushing 24" in length.


----------

